# quão



## machadinho

"Quão" em "não sei quão natural é a construção" é arcaico?

Segundo o Joca, sim:



Joca said:


> Ainda que  seja (arcaicamente) corretíssima.



Mas madrinha de bateria do carnaval do Rio usa: "Passo por isso na minha carreira, no meu dia a dia", conta. "Foco no  carinho da bateria e sei que eles sabem o quão honrada estou e que darei  tudo o que tenho em mim por eles." (na Folha em 07/03/2011)

E o Barrichello também: "O que me toca mais é o sentimento de quão competitivo eu estou depois de mais de 300 GPs." (no Globo de 11/03/2011)

Há alguma diferença que não alcanço? Talvez a ausência de "o" antes de "quão"? Palpites?


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> "Quão" em "não sei quão natural é a construção" é arcaico?
> 
> Segundo o Joca, sim:
> 
> 
> 
> Mas madrinha de bateria do carnaval do Rio usa: "Passo por isso na minha carreira, no meu dia a dia", conta. "Foco no  carinho da bateria e sei que eles sabem o quão honrada estou e que darei  tudo o que tenho em mim por eles." (na Folha em 07/03/2011)
> 
> E o Barrichello também: "O que me toca mais é o sentimento de quão competitivo eu estou depois de mais de 300 GPs." (no Globo de 11/03/2011)
> 
> Há alguma diferença que não alcanço? Talvez a ausência de "o" antes de "quão"? Palpites?



Eu não diria que seja arcaico já que é usado na língua, volta e meia se vê por aí. No entanto, me parece pertencer a um registro mais elevado de linguagem e, por essa razão, tem gente que evita empregá-lo.


----------



## Joca

Sim, usei mal o termo "arcaico". O Goodwill deu uma explicação melhor e mais convincente: é um registro para nós no Brasil elevado e por isso incomum. A mim me soa "pedante", mas desminto: é mais por falta de costume. Soa, na verdade, pouco natural.


----------



## Outsider

machadinho said:


> Mas madrinha de bateria do carnaval do Rio usa: "Passo por isso na minha carreira, no meu dia a dia", conta. "Foco no  carinho da bateria e sei que eles sabem o quão honrada estou e que darei  tudo o que tenho em mim por eles." (na Folha em 07/03/2011)
> 
> E o Barrichello também: "O que me toca mais é o sentimento de quão competitivo eu estou depois de mais de 300 GPs."


Em Portugal, o normal seria dizer:

"...sei que eles sabem *como estou honrada*..."

"O que me toca mais é o sentimento de *como estou competitivo* depois de mais de 300 GPs."​É possível que se use mais o "quão" no Brasil.


----------



## Joca

Na verdade, me parece que o "quão" não define se é muito ou pouco, simplesmente deixa em aberto. "... eles sabem quão honrada estou..." - isso pode até indicar certa ironia, ou seja, ela não está nada honrada. Agora se dissesse "... o quanto honrada estou...", parece estar afirmando que está muito honrada. 

O "como" nas frases sugeridas por Outsider soam para mim como "que".

Complicado isso, né?


----------



## machadinho

Ih, se nem no Brasil nem em Portugal se usa "quão", acho que o Barrichello e a madrinha da bateria precisam de se atualizar também! Pelo que pude ver nos jornais brasileiros, a maior parte dos usos de "quão" aparece em notícias traduzidas de agências internacionais. Será na verdade um leve anglicismo?---_how competitive I am_.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não é, Machadim (pra ficar na terrinha). Quão é puro latim, quero dizer, a origem. [Do lat. quam.] Acontece apenas que é linguagem mais refinada, econtrada nos poetas, no ''nosso'' Machadão e quejandos, por isso não se encontra muito na internet. Agora, existe mesmo uma tendência dos brasileiros em traduzir as interrogativas how big (etc) por ''quão grande'' simplesmente porque não sabem lidar com a língua materna, mesmo.


----------



## Fericire

Aqui no sul do Brasil, "quão" é usado amplamente.
É bem comum falarem algo como: "Não sabes o quão ruim estou hoje!".


----------



## machadinho

Amplamente no sul do Brasil? Boa notícia! Nem tudo é tão uniforme como parece quando o assunto é português.


----------



## Istriano

> *quão
> 
> *The word quão ‘how’ is used to quantify adjectives and adverbs, mostly in indirect
> questions. It is only used in the written language.
> 
> _A enquete revela quão arraigado ainda é o racismo._
> The survey reveals how deep-rooted racism still is.
> _
> Quão fiel é a tradução ao original?_
> How faithful is the translation to the original?
> 
> In indirect questions, this adverbial quão is often preceded by the definite article o, which adds emphasis:
> 
> _Resta saber o quão eficaz será esta política._
> It remains to be seen how effective this policy will be.


John Whitlam
Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar
Routlege Ed. 2010


----------



## meencantesp

Fericire said:


> Aqui no sul do Brasil, "quão" é usado amplamente.
> É bem comum falarem algo como: "Não sabes o quão ruim estou hoje!".



Ressuscitando a publicação, reitero o que foi dito acima. Vi uma pessoa no Twitter acusando o “quão” de anglicismo, o que me gerou certo estranhamento. Se é anglicismo de fato ou não é, não sei. Mas aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, não se trata de uma expressão muito formal. Sai da boca das pessoas comuns. “Tu não sabe o quão triste eu tô.” “Pensa no quão feliz ele ficava (_ou ‘ficaria’_) se recebesse esse presente”. Normalmente se põe o “o” na frente.


----------



## Vanda

Estava acostumada a ler quão em textos poéticos e bíblicos; agora, esse uso indiscriminado de quão é mesmo tradução meia boca do inglês. Prestando atenção às redes sociais, geralmente é usado no contexto de publicações do inglês traduzidas para o português. Daí para o uso "universal" foi um pulo. Igual ao  através de, a partir de...


----------



## guihenning

Eu uso “quão” no dia a dia e não mudo nem de cor.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

«Quão» é um advérbio que substitui «quanto» antes de um adjetivo ou de um advérbio em frases exclamativas e declarativas.

in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, A gramaticalidade de «o quanto» e «o quão» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 14-04-2020]. (Aspas miñas).


----------



## englishmania

Eu uso _quão (_seguido de um adjetivo) no dia a dia. Não é arcaico.  Penso é que algumas pessoas podem não saber usá-lo corretamente ou acham que soa um pouco formal para o usarem no seu dia a dia. Eu concordo que parece ter um certo nível de formalidade e que dá para substituir por outras estruturas para expressar a mesma ideia.


----------



## pfaa09

meencantesp said:


> Se é anglicismo de fato ou não é, não sei. Mas aqui no Rio Grande do Sul, não se trata de uma expressão muito formal.


É estranho uma palavra que tem origem no latim ser considerada um anglicismo.


----------



## meencantesp

pfaa09 said:


> É estranho uma palavra que tem origem no latim ser considerada um anglicismo.



Não sei dizer, mas foi a hipótese posta nesta publicação há nove anos (e reforçada pela @Vanda hoje de manhã).


----------



## guihenning

Talvez por anglicismo tenha-se querido exemplificar a tradução “quão” para o inglês “how”. O uso seria anglicismo, não a palavra em si. Pelo menos foi como entendi.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Talvez por anglicismo tenha-se querido exemplificar a tradução “quão” para o inglês “how”. O uso seria anglicismo, não a palavra em si. Pelo menos foi como entendi.


----------



## Carfer

Foi o que entendi também. Ainda assim, é tradução para português vernáculo. Nada a censurar-lhe.


----------



## Vanda

Não, eu não disse que é anglicismo. Eu disse que o uso hoje, repetindo, hoje é sim influência de tradução automática do inglês. Antes de aprender inglês eu já lia quão nas minhas literaturas. E nem disse que sou contra o uso, mas, com certeza, o uso indiscriminado hoje é modismo  vindo das traduções automáticas. É só fazer um daqueles testes do nametest, por exemplo, que vai entender o que estou dizendo. Nada contra o indivíduo que tem outro registro linguístico, o que não é a realidade do povo das redes sociais.


----------

